# ISO Garlic Dill Pickle Recipe



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

or similar recipe. I've found 2 similar recipes in my books but neither are meant to be canned. Would anyone have a recipe they would share with me, please?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wendy, did you want a processed pickle? With vinegar or not?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Wendy,

Heres one me and my family have been making for years.

I cut my pickling cucumbers in half because I find I can cram more into my mason jars.

35 cucumbers (medium is best)
6 1/2 oz kosher salt
6 1/2 oz sugar
1 1/2 lt water
1 1/2 lt white wine vinegar
3 bay leaves
3 tablespoons pickling spice
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds
3 cloves of garlic (lightly smashed)
pinch red chili flakes
1 small bunch of fresh dill

Cut the cucs in half,combine the sugar,water,vinegar and salt in a pan,tie the spices in cheesecloth and bring it to a boil,let simmer about 15 to 20 minutes.Then discard the spice bag.

Cram your cucs into sterilized jars,leave a little space ontop.Add the bayleaves,garlic,mustard seeds,dill and pour in the liquid (hot) to cover,seal and store in a cool dark place.

If you want to process them,boil the sealed jars in a canner for about 15/20 minutes more


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Mezzaluna I'm new to pickles...I haven't seen any recipes that didn't have vinager. The garlic dill ones I've found were all done in barrels like in a Jewish Deli's. I enjoy those, but it's not practical for me at home. If you don't mind I'd love to see how you make them also...maybe next batch I make.


I'll use your recipe Cape Chef, THANK-YOU!!! It looks very good!

I have a couple questions though....don't you think pickling spice varies from company to company? The brand I have on hand I use for b.b.q. pork and I'm having a hard time imagining that in this item. Does your family have a particular brand they like? 

I had to brine the bread & butter pickles overnight...no brining is required for your recipe? Also I've always hot packed my jars...does it matter if the cuc.'s are cold or room temp. when packed? I plan on water canning them and wondered which temp., since it might effect the timing and also might give me a crisper pickle.

Thanks a bunch, I'm very excited to try these!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Wendy,

I'll try to answer your questions as best I can,you don't want to cure these pickles overnight,the glory of these pickles is there crispy,crunchy texture,be sure in canning that your jars are hot and your infused vinegar is hot when you add it to the cucs and then add them right to the canner and boil for those 15/20 minutes I told you.

Be sure that the lid that you seal down has become "sucked down" by the vacumn action of the canner and has no give at all when you press down on it.

As far as pickling spice, I crush bay leaves,juniper,mustard seed,pepperflakes,black peppercorns,crushed coriander,toasted fennel seeds ETC,ETC,ETC..or you could go out to the spice rack at your local store and pick up a bottle of pre-made mix.

Wendy,
If you have any questions grab some books from your library,because following the proper pickling procedures is very important as you know.
Happy pickling


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wendy, I make them in quart Ball jars. Ingredients are kosher salt, pickling spice (minus the chilis), DILL, GARLIC cloves (pierced, not chopped or crushed), alum and fresh, cool water. That's it. I use the same recipe with green tomatoes. Let me know if you're interested in the recipe; I think it was posted on this board some time ago, though.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Wendy, you don't need a big ol' barrel for the brining/curing - you can use a big pottery bowl, like a bread bowl, or even a very large glass bowl. Just nothing that would react with the acid. And something you can cover!

People are paying fortunes for old pickle crocks, and I think you can even buy 'em new around Amish areas.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry it took me so long to come back here and thank-you Brad! I did use your recipe...at first I didn't like it (wondered if I reduce the syrup too long). The vinager seemed too strong. BUT BUT, then after acouple weeks it was bizarre...that taste had faded and the garlic and dill became more pronounced. You age your barrel cured pickles, I guess the same principals apply.

Their VERY GOOD!!! THANK-YOU VERY MUCH FOR SHARING!


----------

